# am i eating enough ????????????



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

hi all just looking for ur opinions on my diet was wondering was i eating enough and eating the right stuff.i am 28 190 pounds and around 17% bf.let me no what u think thanks,i am looking to gain some size

meal.1

120g oats

10 egg whites

1 tbls fish oil

meal.2

100g rice

150g chicken

1 cup veg

meal.3

200g potatoes

200g minced beef

meal.4

100g rice

150g chicken

1 fruit

meal.5

100g oats

10 egg whites

TOTAL

carbs 420

protein 240

it comes to a total of around 3450 cals


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Whats your goal?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

if you are meeting your goals, then yes

if you arent meeting your goals, then no


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

he says he is looking to gain muscle. I think thats his goal.

I wish I could eat that much mate... i reckon you are eating enough...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if your trying to bulk seem a bit short on fats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need a yolk with your egg whites to fully complete the amino chain , also how long have you been doing this diet for ?


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

hi guys thanks for replys im on this died around 9 days now ,should i be taking in more fats


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deemann said:


> hi guys thanks for replys im on this died around 9 days now ,should i be taking in more fats


have you dropped weight or put weight on ? 9 days is early days so if you start gaining your eating enough if not then increase .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i personally keep egg yolks in for extra fat, few nuts throughout day im also trying to bulk up. advacados also good i personally dont like them though


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

iv put on a lalf pound in the 9 days


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There is very minimal fats in there, is there a reason? I would personally half your carb intake and add 95g of fat to compensate.

I would aim for 100-200 extra calories a day than what you are eating at your weight... but that's just me, I have quite a high metabolism, everyone is different.

Edit: sorry, wrote that before the above comments about fats... had a phone call


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deemann said:


> iv put on a lalf pound in the 9 days


so your eating enough all you need to do is tweak it , buy some mct oil (good fats) dont touch your carbs but just up your fats also try and take in a bit more protein throughout the day .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

oily fish, extra virgin oil also good to add in there m8


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I also thing your calculations are out somewhere...

420g of carbs and 240g of protein only equals 2640cals


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

nice1 thanks for the info guys il post every week to say how im getting on .u see there is around 90g fat in them foods above forgot to include those


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

looks good mate


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

meal.1

120g oats

10 egg whites

1 tbls fish oil

meal.2

100g rice

150g chicken

1 cup veg

meal.3

200g potatoes

200g minced beef

meal.4

100g rice

150g chicken

1 fruit

meal.5

100g oats

10 egg whites

TOTAL

carbs 420

protein 240

it comes to a total of around 3450 cals

hi all i started this diet around a month ago and have gainned 2 pounds since very dissapointing for all the effort but am not giving up ,is this normal to only gain this amount or do i need to try eat some more which wont be easy .im not gaining any fat that i can notice anyway so thats not so bad i suppose


----------

